# South Bend



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All,

Been after one of these for ages.

A South Bend pocket watch, Silver, Extra thin model, 19 Jewels, Stem wound and set, made by Illinois watch company about 1917.

Found at the watch fair today.




























Rabbit


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice watch the case is in great shape.


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice size 12 Southbend in great condition.

here is a link to the southbend database http://www.nawcc-ch149.com/db_resch/southbend_1205.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Jim Carroll said:


> Nice size 12 Southbend in great condition.
> 
> here is a link to the southbend database http://www.nawcc-ch149.com/db_resch/southbend_1205.html


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the link, very usefull.

:thumbsup: Rabbit


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice find rabbit. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Indeed, a very nice find!

You intend to wear it, Rabbit?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! Do you have a good chain for this little treasure?

Andreas


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

:scare: Sorry for not replying sooner only I had to go into hospital on Tuesday morning to have my Gall Bladder removed. Back home now very sore inside.

Thanks for the comments I do have a nice chain to wear it.

 Rabbit


----------

